# volunteering



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

To students here who volunteer, I'm curious where do you do your volunteer work? I contacted a couple of places that posted ads on volunteermatch.com, only to be told they didn't need my help right now. What are the odds I'd get turned down for _volunteer_ work twice in a row...Jeez, they should appreciate the help. I've found volunteering at nursing homes to be depressing, as rewarding as it is to help sick people, and the animal shelters that need people are too far away from where I live. The relays and walks for the cure and such in my city are over. So I wanted to do data entry and other office work for nonprofits, but those weren't avalable anymore. I'd like some ideas where else to look  . I'm gonna kill myself if I have to spend another week doing nothing.


----------



## froofroo123 (Jun 18, 2008)

I searched it here: http://search.hipinfo.info/
but its only for my region so I don't think it'll help you at all. Best bet is to find the numbers and call them up. E-mails and on-line stuff get turned down easily. Or just walk in somewhere where you think they need help and ask if there are any volunteer opportunities available. Or try craigslist.org, not really sure if they list volunteering but you can search the ads for phone numbers.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Your city or university may have a volunteer bureau. Your local paper may advertise volunteer opportunities. You can call your local library about organizations that need volunteers. Hopsitals usually have volunteer departments, and you don't necessarily need to work with sick people: you can man a gift shop or magazine cart. 
I think it's always easier to look locally, rather than go through big organizations like habitat for humanity, red cross, etc.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I did volunteering at a university museum for about six months and quit just got bored and humilated trying to talking to people.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I volunteer at a homeless shelter, a womens refuge and an animal shelter... It can be quite hard getting accepted as a volunteer which is silly. They say they are desperate for help then they reject people!


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

tainted_ said:


> I volunteer at a homeless shelter, a womens refuge and an animal shelter... It can be quite hard getting accepted as a volunteer which is silly. They say they are desperate for help then they reject people!


sorry to resurrect a 2 year old thread but I was doing a search on volunteering and had to respond to this thread, because it made me mad.

You are upset because it is not easy to get accepted to volunteer at a homeless or women's shelter as easily as one can buy a pair of socks? You do realize that these organizations work with vulnerable people and that there are plenty of people out there who would view volunteering as an opportunity to take advantage of or harm someone? Why do you think they do screening like police checks, interviews, reference checks etc for the staff AND volunteers that work there? So that not any two-bit criminal or someone with a poor attitude or misintentions can join an organization under the guise of altruistic volunteer work only to flake out when they realize the commitment or at the worst, harm or take advantage of someone.

I am sick of hearing people act like they are entitled to do any posted volunteer opportunity. There is a big difference between volunteering to pick up trash at the side of the road and volunteering to work directly with a woman who has just experienced severe trauma/abuse and is under a counselor's supervision. If someone is rejected, there is probably a good reason, like not demonstrating an appropriate attitude or fit for that type of position or organization. Or, the organization does not currently have the resources to hire new volunteers (because yes, it does take staff time, expertise and monetary resources to effectively take on volunteers).

All that being said, many organizations are more desperate for help as you say but these are types of jobs that don't work with vulnerable people/animals so require less screening, and probably jobs that most people dont want to do (special events, picking up trash etc.) so set your sights lower and be realistic of the type of job you are qualified for or able to do.

I am not trying to discourage people from doing volunteer work, quite the opposite. I just want people to recognize that they are not ENTITLED to doing each and every type of volunteer position.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

froofroo123 said:


> I searched it here: http://search.hipinfo.info/
> but its only for my region so I don't think it'll help you at all. Best bet is to find the numbers and call them up. E-mails and on-line stuff get turned down easily. *Or just walk in somewhere where you think they need help and ask if there are any volunteer opportunities available.* Or try craigslist.org, not really sure if they list volunteering but you can search the ads for phone numbers.


Actually I know from experience that maybe 10% of all walk-ins we get from people asking about volunteering actually lead anywhere, plus it is really annoying to the staff that may be busy and unable to meet with you personally to go over every available volunter opportunity with someone who just shows up out of the blue having done no research into what help the organization needs.

If the organizations has a website, email, phone or any listed volunteer information, research ALL OF THAT first before you email or phone- that is the considerate thing to do.

Now, for smaller organizations that might be ok, and you may actually have someone available to talk to you in person who actually knows about the volunteers they need, but dont expect this from a larger non-profit.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

jane said:


> Your city or university may have a volunteer bureau. Your local paper may advertise volunteer opportunities. You can call your local library about organizations that need volunteers. Hopsitals usually have volunteer departments, and you don't necessarily need to work with sick people: you can man a gift shop or magazine cart.
> I think it's always easier to look locally, rather than go through big organizations like habitat for humanity, red cross, etc.


Great advice and I hope everyone reads this! Also nowadays many cities have a volunteer chamber which has a website or you can make an appointment with someone there to discuss volunteer opportunities that fit with your personality and goals. And they will know what organizations currently need help and have open positions.


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)

Okay, for what it's worth since this old thread was dug up:

A lot of volunteer organizations look for volunteers with skills they can utilize to benefit the organization. If you are just looking for a place to hang out, they're not going to want you. For example, if you have skills in accounting, they may be more willing to accept your help because you can do something for them.


----------



## Mariee (May 17, 2010)

I have volunteered at a local hospital on and off for around 5 years or so now. I would highly recommend it. I really enjoy it. It does force you to interact with people so it may be helpful as a kind of exposure therapy. 

The hospital I volunteer at has a volunteer department, and you do have to attend training/orientations as well as make sure you have the proper health records of vaccines and test. However, I know a lot of hospitals if you don't have the proper vaccines, will give them to you for free as a volunteer. 

If you decide you would still prefer a position away from a large number of people, I'm sure you could work with workers there to find the best fit for you. 

One reason I love volunteering at a hospital is because it makes me feel that I am directly having a positive impact on someone. In some little way I am helping them in a time that I'm sure is very difficult for them and their families. This reason is especially close to me due to vast family illness. 
I think if you can find a passion in volunteering and helping others then it is something you can use to help with disorders, or in general, just to feel good about yourself!:b


----------

